# FENDER REPLACEMENT



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

How difficult is it to replace the rear fender ? I looks like a matter of loosening the torx bolts & the thing would come off , but I'm sure it couldn't be that easy , my rear pass. side fender was dented / scraped (It was like that when I bought the car last year , thankfully only the fender & not the body ) I found a couple of replacements (used ) for about $100 . Anybody removed one ? Time for my 45K service on my '02


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: FENDER REPLACEMENT (tdiboy4)*

The plastic fender or the body is damaged? 
fender cladding is easy to take off, the rest of the metal quarter panel is not.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: FENDER REPLACEMENT (Jim's16VScirocco)*

My .02 That is too high for a used part. You can get brand new from Craig at genuineaudiparts.com (dealership in San Diego) for less than that. IIRC
Another on-line source is Carson at Riverside (east coast).


----------



## tdiboy4 (Aug 26, 2004)

Only the plastic piece that flares out over the wheelwell is damaged . I see that the rear wheelwell on the inside is "carpeted " thus covering the bolts & the front isn't .


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (tdiboy4)*

ok you're talking about the fender flares, not the fender itself. the fender on the rear of the car would be a bear to replace as its unibody and would require some heavy machinery.
the fender flares/wheel arches? easy to replace and take off. $100 doesn't seem too bad... brand new they're a LOT more than that, so used doesn't seem like too bad a price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

